# Busfehler bei Buskoppler



## nolk (27 Oktober 2009)

Hallo
Habe ein Problem mit meinem Buskoppler und der Kommunikation mit der SPS. als Buskoppler verwende ich einen Phoenix Contact FL IL 24 BK-PN-PAC und die CPU ist eine Siemens 315 PN/DP.
Mein Problem ist, dass immer wieder ein Busfehler auftritt und somit natürlich erstmal alles stillsteht was so passiert. Der Fehler geht in der Regel nach kurzer Zeit wieder weg und kommt in unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen wieder. Die Spannungsversorgung scheint konstant (mit Schreiber aufgezeichnet) und an der Ethernetleitung liegt es hoffentlich eigentlich auch nicht, habe schon verschiedene versucht.
Grüße


----------



## Mobi (27 Oktober 2009)

Welche Leds leuchten denn bzw. blinken? Und was zeigt die Segmentanzeige an?


----------



## nolk (28 Oktober 2009)

Wenn der Busfehler auftritt ist an dem Buskoppler die rote LED für BF am blinken. Die LNK LED für den Linkstatus leuchtet dauer grün und das Anzeigefeld oben sind 2 Striche drin.


----------



## Mobi (28 Oktober 2009)

Also:

BF blinkt = Linkstatus vorhanden, keine Kommunikationsverbindung zum IO-Controller, der Verbindungsaufbau
ist gerade aktiv

LNK leuchtet = physikalische Netzwerkverbindung betriebsbereit

_ _ = Initialisierung des PROFINET IO Stacks

oder

-- = Betrieb


Blinkt denn die RDY/RUN auch?


----------



## nolk (28 Oktober 2009)

Also wir hatten eben nochmal einen Busfehler. die BF hat geblinkt und die LNK war auch an. Die restlichen Kontrolleuchten waren alle aus. 
Die Anzeige war auf Betriebsbereit... also 2 Striche in der Mitte der anzeige. 
Bei der SPS leuchtet die LED für RUN und solange der Fehler ansteht natürlich auch der BF und SF. BF müsste blinken.


----------

